# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Visual Basic: Si të krijoj ikona?

## ommeri

e kom nje problem te visual basic e ajo osht se po kam problem te puna e ikonova .ico kur po du me i lan.

qysh me maru a po kriju ikona .ico me qfar programi?

----------


## hot_prinz

nje program i mire dhe i lire (freeware) per krijimin e ikonave:

IcoFx

----------

